# Questions for French expats in USA



## hulagirl (Apr 6, 2011)

Bonjour/Hello,

My husband, who is French, got his immigrant visa around 22 of October. We are closing out of France, but have some situations that is giving us a headache. He has a online bank account that must be closed before his departure to the States. He just found that out today. He was planning to leave the account open so that he can pay some bills from the States. One of the bills is the infamous "impots" or taxes. And the other is the crédit/mortgage to his apartment in France. He's concerned how he's going to pay for it when he has to close his account in France. 

How have French expat handled taxes and mortgages?

Thank you!
hulagirl
:juggle:


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

He has told the bank that he's moving to the US? Don't!
What he can do now: open bank account with another bank in France. Don't say anything about relocation. Transfer the money to the new bank. Make sure he can do online banking, so he can transfer money from that account to pay institutions in France.


----------



## hulagirl (Apr 6, 2011)

*Bank accounts*



EVHB said:


> He has told the bank that he's moving to the US? Don't!
> What he can do now: open bank account with another bank in France. Don't say anything about relocation. Transfer the money to the new bank. Make sure he can do online banking, so he can transfer money from that account to pay institutions in France.


Oh no! Yes, he has told his bank that he's moving to the US. But, he told them that it wouldn't be for another few months.

What should he do now? I was thinking of just having him transfer his money to my account in the USA.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Just don't close it. There is no legal requirement to do so.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Please note that as a U.S. resident your husband will have to declare that French account (and all other non-U.S. financial accounts) using U.S. FinCEN Form 114 assuming the total value of his non-U.S. financial accounts is US$10,000 or more at any point in time. He'll also need to report the interest income (if any) and his other worldwide income on his U.S. tax return (or on your/his joint return if you file jointly), though he can take a Foreign Tax Credit if he paid foreign income tax on that income. Foreign "pension" accounts also often require special reporting.

There's no problem with any of that, but it's a problem if he doesn't complete those tasks every tax year.


----------



## hulagirl (Apr 6, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Thank you for your help, and your tip about reporting the taxes.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The time to tell the bank about your move is after, when you change the address on the account. But there is a possibility that an online bank will be hesitant to keep an account open for a "US person" due to the added reporting responsibilities (for the bank - they don't care about your added hassle). 

I'd say move the account to a "bricks and mortar" bank and then change the address on the account after you move. (That will, however, involve changing the automatic payments to the new account - which is a PITA, but doable.) 

The tax stuff you should already be familiar with as an American who has been living in France these past couple of years. Not a big deal, just keep doing what you've been doing, and now your husband gets to join in the "fun."
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## hulagirl (Apr 6, 2011)

*Thank you!*



Bevdeforges said:


> The time to tell the bank about your move is after, when you change the address on the account. But there is a possibility that an online bank will be hesitant to keep an account open for a "US person" due to the added reporting responsibilities (for the bank - they don't care about your added hassle).
> 
> I'd say move the account to a "bricks and mortar" bank and then change the address on the account after you move. (That will, however, involve changing the automatic payments to the new account - which is a PITA, but doable.)
> 
> ...


Hi Bev,
you're so knowledgeable. Thank you!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

In my case, the online bank was the most flexible. I opened it with my Belgian address, and in 5 years time, they haven't asked to re-confirm my address.
Also one of my brick-and-mortar banks were ok with it. They even send new bank cards and the device I need to access the account online to my foreign address. 
But the other brick-and-mortar bank I used, refused to keep my account open (while there was several 10,000 of euro's on the account!).
They told me that banks often are afraid, certainly with the US, for all the paperwork and that they would be held responsible for reporting or so.


----------



## hulagirl (Apr 6, 2011)

*Online bank*



EVHB said:


> In my case, the online bank was the most flexible. I opened it with my Belgian address, and in 5 years time, they haven't asked to re-confirm my address.
> Also one of my brick-and-mortar banks were ok with it. They even send new bank cards and the device I need to access the account online to my foreign address.
> But the other brick-and-mortar bank I used, refused to keep my account open (while there was several 10,000 of euro's on the account!).
> They told me that banks often are afraid, certainly with the US, for all the paperwork and that they would be held responsible for reporting or so.


Thank you. May I ask which online bank you are using for our reference?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

rabobank (Belgium)


----------

